# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  hỏi linh tinh về biến tần v1000

## vusvus

Kính thưa các bác, các cụ.
em có con biến tần v1000 nhưng e làm mãi mà vẫn chưa on off được spindle từ mach 3.
- theo em đọc trong manual thì nối chân *s1 với sc* sẽ on được spinlde (công tắc s3 bật sang sink)
          + b1-02=01 (b1-02:run command selection| 01:control circuit terminal)
          + h1-01=40 (chân s1=chạy thuận)
- e cũng thử 
          + bật công tắc s3 sang source và cấp nguồn 24vdc vào SC và S1 nhưng không ăn thua
          + set các chân S4, S5, S6, S7 thành chân chạy thuận nhưng nó vẫn nhìn e, e nhìn nó
- còn run trên trên mặt biến tần (b1-02=0) thì vẫn bình thường các bác ợ

manual:  
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bys...ew?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bys...ew?usp=sharing


tạm hỏi nhiêu đó trước ạ.
e cảm ơn các bác

----------


## duonghoang

--- Cụ vào mục 4.6 là các ví dụ trong nhiều ứng dụng khác nhau, họ có chỉ các cài đặt Para cơ bản, ở mục 5. thì nói rõ hơn. Bác xem cái b1-07 chưa, là local/remote?. Em cũng đang xài cái này mà lâu rồi ko đụng nên quên mất.

----------

vusvus

----------


## katerman

Bác xem trong này có giúp gì được cho bác không nhé, 
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/27...u-ung-ho/page5

----------


## vusvus

> --- Cụ vào mục 4.6 là các ví dụ trong nhiều ứng dụng khác nhau, họ có chỉ các cài đặt Para cơ bản, ở mục 5. thì nói rõ hơn. Bác xem cái b1-07 chưa, là local/remote?. Em cũng đang xài cái này mà lâu rồi ko đụng nên quên mất.


em vừa thử b1-07= 0 và 1 nhưng đều ko được bác ợ





> Bác xem trong này có giúp gì được cho bác không nhé, 
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/27...u-ung-ho/page5


e cũng làm như bác mà không được

----------


## katerman

đầu tiên bác phải kiểm tra cài đặt y như link em dẫn sau đó kiểm tra đầu ra ở BOB, chân ra relay có đóng mở không, chân xuất áp 0--10v có áp không,( dùng VOM)

----------


## vusvus

> đầu tiên bác phải kiểm tra cài đặt y như link em dẫn sau đó kiểm tra đầu ra ở BOB, chân ra relay có đóng mở không, chân xuất áp 0--10v có áp không,( dùng VOM)


do chưa run được spindle nên e vẫn để tần số tham chiếu trên từ mặt biến tần, còn b1-02 thì e chọn là dk từ xa như bác, xong e thử nối chân s1 và sc lại nhưng ko có gì xảy ra hết

----------


## vusvus

dạ thưa các bác vấn đề ở trên e đã giải quyết rồi ạ, là do e ngu có đào tạo + lười nên e sợi dây điện chọt vào đầu vít chân s1 và sc nên nó không chạy ạ, thế mà làm e mất cả buổi tối hôm qua, 

các bác cho e hỏi tiếp là con v1000 có khả năng tham chiếu trực tiếp từ PWM của BOB luôn (chân RP và AC) nhưng em cho PWM vào đấy thì troang mach 3 kéo lên đến khoảng 600RPM thì ngoài biến tần đã lên 300Hz rồi, kéo lên nữa thì biến tần hiện 00Hz luôn, vụ này chắc do em config mach 3 sai nhưng e không biết sai chỗ nào.,


-hiện trong mach 3 e đang chọn PWM control
 PWM base freq là 5%,
 minimum PWM 5%
-motor output e tích chọn spindle, step pin là 1/ port 1 còn dir pin e bỏ trống
spindle pulley thì e để max 24000 ratio=1
 e thắc mắc làm sao cho mach 3 nó biết tần số của motor ở max speed bao nhiêu để xuất PWM chính xác ợ

----------


## vusvus

Cả tuần rồi mà e mò chưa ra các bác ơi, e thử với đường 0-10v của bob thì nó cứ ra 10v thôi, kể cả khi tắt spindle

----------


## hongle228

> Cả tuần rồi mà e mò chưa ra các bác ơi, e thử với đường 0-10v của bob thì nó cứ ra 10v thôi, kể cả khi tắt spindle


được chưa hả bác

----------


## yamahaymh

> Cả tuần rồi mà e mò chưa ra các bác ơi, e thử với đường 0-10v của bob thì nó cứ ra 10v thôi, kể cả khi tắt spindle


Cái vụ này bác xem lại cài đặt mach3 nhé. Lúc trước mình cũng bị, nhớ hình như là active low j đó bác

----------

vusvus

----------


## thuhanoi

Toàn tiếng Nhật :P

----------

vusvus

----------


## vusvus

> được chưa hả bác


Vẫn chưa luôn bác

----------


## vusvus

> Cái vụ này bác xem lại cài đặt mach3 nhé. Lúc trước mình cũng bị, nhớ hình như là active low j đó bác


Cảm ơn bác để cuối tuần e về thử lại (cuối tuần mới về quê có con pc cổng lpt để thử ợ)

----------


## vusvus

> Toàn tiếng Nhật :P


Dạ e coi rất nhiều phim của Nhật nhưng đa số họ chỉ nói 1 2 tiếng thôi ợ. Manual tiếng Nhật có đầy đủ hơn bản tiếng anh ko bác, chắc kì này e phải coi phim Nhật bổn nhiều hơn nữa để luyện tiếng Nhật ợ

----------


## thuhanoi

Cần mình gửi cho, quyển sách in toàn tiếng Nhật, trong đĩa có tiếng Anh
Hoặc: http://www.mediafire.com/download/6r.../YI_TO_PDF.iso

----------


## vusvus

> Cần mình gửi cho, quyển sách in toàn tiếng Nhật, trong đĩa có tiếng Anh


e cảm ơn bác, e nghĩ chỗ rắc rối nằm ở BOB chứ không phải biến tần ạ vì e đã thử input bằng pulse train và  analog đều được, mỗi tội cái BOB nó out ra e không kiểm soát dc ợ

----------


## vanlam1102

các bác giúp e với.
làm cách nào để cài đặt V1000 tự RUN khi có điện. bác nào biết giúp e với.
e đấu V1000 với card V5, điều khiển 3 dây tốc độ. bác nào dùng V5 rồi cũng biết kiểu kết nối này.
e cám ơn các bác nhiều.
e không tạo chủ đề mới vì sợ tốn tài nguyên hjhj.

----------


## yamahaymh

> Kính thưa các bác, các cụ.
> em có con biến tần v1000 nhưng e làm mãi mà vẫn chưa on off được spindle từ mach 3.
> - theo em đọc trong manual thì nối chân *s1 với sc* sẽ on được spinlde (công tắc s3 bật sang sink)
>           + b1-02=01 (b1-02:run command selection| 01:control circuit terminal)
>           + h1-01=40 (chân s1=chạy thuận)
> - e cũng thử 
>           + bật công tắc s3 sang source và cấp nguồn 24vdc vào SC và S1 nhưng không ăn thua
>           + set các chân S4, S5, S6, S7 thành chân chạy thuận nhưng nó vẫn nhìn e, e nhìn nó
> - còn run trên trên mặt biến tần (b1-02=0) thì vẫn bình thường các bác ợ
> ...


Bác xem cái này đảm bảo được. 
https://www.yaskawa.com/pycprd/looku...3B_l5LyvDntp7s
Nếu ko được là do v1000 lỗi hoặc bob lỗi thôi bác

----------


## vusvus

E đã làm được rồi ạ, e cảm ơn các bác đã quan tâm giúp e nhé

----------

